# Cycling from Redditch to central Birmingham



## barongreenback (4 Sep 2010)

Not being able to run on account of a gammy knee means that cycling is my only real exercise and with time being preciously short at the moment, I want to start commuting into work. Redditch (I'm on the Evesham side) to Brum city centre is about 20 miles and my fitness is not what is used to be - especially as the first 6 or so miles are mostly uphill (either some steep ups and downs on Route 55 joining national route 5) or the long slog up the A441 to West Heath.

Does anyone know of anywhere convenient either on the A441 or somewhere on the A435 on the edge of Birmingham but over the worst of the initial hills, where I could park the car and cycle the rest of the way? Ultimate goal is to do the whole trip but this would be a good start.

Also, if anyone knows the best routes as an alternative to the Pershore Road or the Birmingham Road to get me to Broad St, I'd be really grateful.

Thanks.


----------



## Glow worm (5 Sep 2010)

Speaking as a cyclist who will do almost anything to avoid roads, I would strongly recommend you use the Brum-Worcester canal towpath. If you join it near Redditch at say Tardebigge/ Alvechurch, you can then cycle along it all the way to beyond Hopwood (where the canal goes through an enormous tunnel called Wast Hill tunnel). You then join the lane up the hill, go through a rum old housing estate but then you are back on teh canal towpath all the way into Brum city Center via King's Norton, Bournville, Selly Oak and Five Ways. The towpath spits you out near the NIA.

I used to live in Barnt Green and cycled to my office near the NIA everyday this way. It was 14 miles and frankly not long enough- the route's a real joy especially with all the motorised mayhem going on around you and youre cucconed in an oasis of nature and calm. The only triicky bit is the lane from Hopwood through the dodgy housing estate and back onto the canal- I'll try to paste a Google map below if I can figure out how.

Edit - Blimey it worked! The route I plotted starts where you leave the canal (cos of enormous tunnel) heading north through the housing estate to the point where you rejoin the canal after the tunnel.


----------



## barongreenback (5 Sep 2010)

Thanks - how's the quality of the path? I have a hybrid with road tyres so unforgiving of mixed terrain.


----------



## barongreenback (5 Sep 2010)

Good suggestions, thanks. I hadn't thought of Lickey. Ideally I'd like to do 10-12 miles i.e. about an hour.


----------



## Glow worm (6 Sep 2010)

[QUOTE 1175222"]
Riding the whole route on the canal is nice, but will take you much longer, and when the towpath is wet won't do you drivetrain any good.
[/quote]

I was v. lucky when I rode the route as British Waterways had just re-surfaced all of the towpath from Five Ways to the Wast Hill tunnel (where you go into Worcestershire), so it was a pretty good ride year round and I wasn't bothered about taking more time- anything to avoid traffic for me. Cycling home in the dark wasn't a problem either. That was 10 years or so ago though! Agree the towpath from Hopwood to Alvechurch did cut up a bit in the wet. I wasn't too bothered but I recall finding some nice quiet lanes as an alternative in winter if it got really boggy.


----------



## upsidedown (6 Sep 2010)

The railway line runs virtually parallel to the canal into town, not cheap though to go from Redditch to Brum as it's outside all 5 zones. You could get on at Redditch and off at Northfield, Selly Oak or University and get a nice route into town.

The other option is to ride over to the Stratford line at Earlswood, Wythall or Whitlocks End and jump on the train to Moor Street. They're a bit deserted though so might not want to leave a decent bike locked up. The frist manned station is Shirley. Going in to town in the morning and out at night you'll miss the feral kids from Stratford college.

The canal option is nice now and again but i find it takes a long time, and as Mr P said it's not kind to your bike in wet conditions. 

cheers

paul


----------



## barongreenback (6 Sep 2010)

Cheers everyone, this looks great. Will have to do a bit of scouting about at the weekend. All I need to do now is psych myself up for rain and the lack of daylight!

Sorry to ask a potentially stupid question, but are the canal towpaths from Selly Oak nice and wide or will I find myself wobbling towards the canal? I know that may sound daft but I like the space of the road (despite at the moment being overtaken with millimetres to spare at the weekend by careless drivers).


----------



## Glow worm (6 Sep 2010)

barongreenback said:


> Sorry to ask a potentially stupid question, but are the canal towpaths from Selly Oak nice and wide or will I find myself wobbling towards the canal? I know that may sound daft but I like the space of the road (despite at the moment being overtaken with millimetres to spare at the weekend by careless drivers).



Yes agree with Mr P- it's plenty wide enough- you should be fine. I used to cycle along there back to Barnt Green all the time even after dark in winter and sometimes slightly 'refreshed' after a shandy or two with mates after work - no probs. I dropped a walkman into the canal once trying to flip a cassette over while cycling but that was about it! I remember the ducks being the biggest hazard as they tend to doze on the path!


----------



## Downward (6 Sep 2010)

I have done Selly Oak to the Uni on the canal a fair few times and from the Uni to Brum on the canal many times. It's slow progress, Lots of people ok in the dry but wouldn't want to do it in the wet.
The Rea Valley Route is nice though - Maybe park up at Longbridge station on the road and your virtually 100 yards from the route, There is a bit of canal but the rest is ok.

In the dark though I wouldn't fancy the canal route at all.


----------



## jimboalee (7 Sep 2010)

Park at Cocks Moor Woods Golf course. 435 straight into town. <BR>


----------



## jimboalee (7 Sep 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Park at Cocks Moor Woods Golf course. 435 straight into town. <BR>



Bike Pro Racing. 50, High St, Kings Heath is en-route.

DON'T LOOK... LOCK YOUR WALLET.


----------



## barongreenback (7 Sep 2010)

Bike shop on the way? Now that is dangerous. I was in the Specialized Concept Store in Bristol today and could have spent a fortune. Nice guys in there so I probably will! (I work in Brizzle once a week - perhaps I can drive down the M5 and park up somewhere too  )


----------



## jimboalee (8 Sep 2010)

barongreenback said:


> Bike shop on the way? Now that is dangerous. I was in the Specialized Concept Store in Bristol today and could have spent a fortune. Nice guys in there so I probably will! (I work in Brizzle once a week - perhaps I can drive down the M5 and park up somewhere too  )



Park at the Tortworth Four Pillars Hotel.

Tell them Countess Hayes of Hockley said it was OK.


----------



## BrumJim (9 Sep 2010)

[QUOTE 1175238"]
I'm planning that when it's dark enough. I've yet to see the solar marker lights working.
[/quote]

You've.......never.........seen........the......Rea.....Valley....solar....marker......lights.....working?

Boy, you've not lived.

To avoid the rum old housing estate, recommend Icknield Street. Turn right at Redhill Road, second left on Icknield Street, and then along the cycle route. There is a shortish cut up Goodcrest Lane, but I've never tried it myself, and I think it is signposted as a no-through road.


----------



## wmtlynx (30 Oct 2010)

I'm pretty new to cycling but I know the area well. Walked the canal all the way from Worcester to Brum in sections, and I wouldn't bother on a bike between Hopwood and the south end of Wast Hills Tunnel. This section is very muddy and slippery, especially near the tunnel mouth were the towpath climbs up to the lane. Struggle for grip in wellies, let alone in shoes and having to drag a bike. 

Best route I'd say is Icknield Street all the way, then Primrose Hill to join the Canal. Towpath is in pretty decent condition, completely flat (no locks this far north on the W&B) and quite wide all the way into Brum, and will take you right to Broad Street. Hardest bit I've found are the gradients on Icknield Street, but as I say, I'm a beginner so probably nowhere near up to strength yet (took me an hour and 10 mins to get from Far Moor Lane to Kings Norton).

Rea Valley is pretty but not really direct and there's quite a bit of dismounting to cross busy roads around Stirchley and Selly Park. Bournville is probably the best place to jump on / off the train as it's adjacent to the canal. Wouldn't recommend joining the canal at Tardebigge as the towpath isn't very wide and can get overgrown. It gets a bit better towards Alvechurch and beyond to Hopwood, but still hardened mud and not that wide. And carrying a bike over Shortwood Tunnel would be a hard slog - the footpath over the top is, steep, lumpy and slippery (but very, very pretty this time of year!). 


A friend of mine cycles regularly from Abbeydale to Brum and takes about 45 mins on a good day, using a variety of routes! Good luck and let me know which route you find is best...... Brum to Redditch is likely to be a common journey for me soon.


----------



## Headgardener (30 Oct 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Park at the Tortworth Four Pillars Hotel.
> 
> *Tell them Countess Hayes of Hockley said it was OK.
> *



Is she a relative of my granddad then? He came from Balsall Heath and was a Hayes.


----------



## barongreenback (31 Oct 2010)

Headgardener said:


> Is she a relative of my granddad then? He came from Balsall Heath and was a Hayes.



A bit far away in South Glos! 

Until I'm fit enough to go the full distance, I've tried parking at the Lickey Hills golf course and cycling in along the A38 - did a couple of runs at the weekend and seemed fine. Bus lanes and dual carriageways seemed to help apart from a couple of idiots trying close passes in the roadworks by the old Pebble Mill complex. Tuesday looks to be the day for my first commute. Unfortunately just realised my gym is still a mile away from the office!


----------



## Downward (14 Feb 2011)

Has anyone done the Rea Valley Route from Longbridge Station to Kings Norton at all ? Wondered what it's like at night and how long it would take ?


----------



## Downward (14 Feb 2011)

This darkness concerns me however hopefully at 5pm it shouldn't be too bad


----------



## dand_uk (14 Feb 2011)

My link

Here is a possible route based loosely on NCN 5 i think it is....

Have fun!


----------



## Downward (22 Feb 2011)

Managed a couple of commutes now.
Signage when it goes onto Road is poor, It's muddy, It's full of dog walkers and I'll need to upgrade the tesco torches. 
It'll be great in the dry though.


----------



## Downward (10 Jun 2011)

Ok 3 months on and yeah it's ok. Negatives, Dog Poo Dog walkers with those 10ft leads, Yobs drinking. Special hello to the cyclist with the strongbow in his hand all the time - Hard work this cycling. I may start going on roads a bit more in summer, avoid the yoofs. Can't believe these sort of people have the cheek to give you cheek about riding a bike !


----------



## barongreenback (11 Jun 2011)

Strongbow? Too weak. The man needs something stronger for his strenuous commute.

Glad to hear it's going ok. I've been doing my 9 miler from Lickey to Brum for a while now and it's been good. Have lost a stone too!


----------



## BrumJim (11 Jun 2011)

barongreenback said:


> Strongbow? Too weak. The man needs something stronger for his strenuous commute.
> 
> Glad to hear it's going ok. I've been doing my 9 miler from Lickey to Brum for a while now and it's been good. Have lost a stone too!



Great news. Cycling saves you money (on fuel. Honestly. All the bumpf you buy can get categorised as general clothing expenditure, and hobby costs, not transport costs), gets you fit, and looses you weight. Its win, win, win.


----------



## barongreenback (11 Jun 2011)

Loses me money too. Have just bought a Secteur


----------

